# 200g l mince how much protein



## LiftHeavy

I eat 400g of lean mince a day, as its cheap and i love the taste and im not fussed in tuna so i opt for mince.

I buy my mince from the butcher and make it into beef bugers that i grill or have it with chilli sauce and baked spuds

Myquestion is how many grams of protein approx would there be in 200g of lean mince and how many grams of fat?


----------



## rhino matt

From raw it works out about 39g protein and about 32g fat for 200g hope that helps you. :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

the fat is determine by how lean the meat is .. i don't think the one u talking about is lean with 16g fat per 100g .. the one i use from tescos healthy range and sainsburys be good to yourself has 4-5g fat per 100g with 20g pro.. jus had 200g of it 20 mins ago


----------



## LiftHeavy

Ok thanks sizar, what price is the healthy stuff from tesco?

I just wanted to know is 200g of lean mince near the 40-45g of protein i aim to consume in each meal.


----------



## sizar

each pack has 500g 2 pack for £5 i think it's reasnable price as it's the leanest red meat you can get.


----------



## chrisj22

Yeah, on average about 40g protein.


----------



## anaboliclove

LiftHeavy said:


> I eat 400g of lean mince a day, as its cheap and i love the taste and im not fussed in tuna so i opt for mince.
> 
> I buy my mince from the butcher and make it into beef bugers that i grill or have it with chilli sauce and baked spuds
> 
> Myquestion is how many grams of protein approx would there be in 200g of lean mince and how many grams of fat?


I wouldnt mind starting to have lean mince on a couple of days a week at work getting sick of eating 800g of chicken every day lol how would the best way to cook it be fly light in a pan maybe? Is it easy enough to make into 200g burgers and grill it? I bet it's a nice meal that with some rice veg and a decent sauce


----------



## RexEverthing

anaboliclove said:


> I wouldnt mind starting to have lean mince on a couple of days a week at work getting sick of eating 800g of chicken every day lol how would the best way to cook it be fly light in a pan maybe? Is it easy enough to make into 200g burgers and grill it? I bet it's a nice meal that with some rice veg and a decent sauce


Have you been smoking crack again?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Bout tree fiddy


----------



## Dark sim

anaboliclove said:


> I wouldnt mind starting to have lean mince on a couple of days a week at work getting sick of eating 800g of chicken every day lol how would the best way to cook it be fly light in a pan maybe? Is it easy enough to make into 200g burgers and grill it? I bet it's a nice meal that with some rice veg and a decent sauce


Nice 5 year bump lol


----------



## anaboliclove

RexEverthing said:


> Have you been smoking crack again?


no. But I'm gonna have to that wacky backy on the head I think. Lol



Dark sim said:


> Nice 5 year bump lol


face palm


----------



## CandleLitDesert




----------

